# Sanremo 2022



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Per chi lo guarda, pareri sulle canzoni e scommesse su chi vincerà.
Per me podio per Brividi, seconda Elisa.
Mi piace il groove dei Rappresentanti di Lista.
Divertente (spacca...)  quella di Dargen.
Brava Drusilla.
Zalone con Poco ricco mi ha fatto sganasciare.
Evito i pipponi noiosi facendo altro.
La maggior parte delle canzoni le ho ascoltare su Rai Play anche a causa di ciò.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo Morandi ma sono di parte 
Spero nessuno dei giovani ma sono vecchia dentro
Quelka di Elisa mi piace ma non reggo lei
Idem Noemi , se perdere peso fa diventare così altezzose molto meglio con qualche chilo in più. Canzone bella ma la devo ascoltare in radio. Vederla mi irrita
Drusilla spettacolare doveva restare tutte e 5 le sere 
L’unica che può tenerle testa è la Ferilli
Iva Zanicchi secondo me ha ancora il suo bel perché 
Amadeus bravo dopo 3 anni ancora riesce ad avere entusiasmo


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Su Drusilla tutte le sere avrei messa la firma anch'io.
Già l'ascoltavo prima, sempre trovata divertente.


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto e sentito troppo poco per giudicare; ho sentito Zalone che faceva il virologo (genio!), Saviano (solito pallone gonfiato), Elisa (bella canzone), Moro (pure carina), un tizio sconosciuto con una canzone orribile, ho visto la valletta nera (ignoro chi sia e comunque mi faceva impressione a guardarla, sembrava anoressica). Il tizio/a di ieri sera ignoro chi sia, ma dice cose intelligenti


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ho visto e sentito troppo poco per giudicare; ho sentito Zalone che faceva il virologo (genio!), Saviano (solito pallone gonfiato), Elisa (bella canzone), Moro (pure carina), un tizio sconosciuto con una canzone orribile, ho visto la valletta nera (ignoro chi sia e comunque mi faceva impressione a guardarla, sembrava anoressica). Il tizio/a di ieri sera ignoro chi sia, ma dice cose intelligenti


Saviano fortunatamente non l’ho visto


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Elisa era emozionantissima ieri sera.
Non ha mollato quella cazzo di asta del microfono tutto il tempo.
E' una cosa inusuale per una professionista. Una delle prime cose che si imparano è come gestire l'asta.
Però questa imperfezione l'ha resa molto umana ai miei occhi.
L'autore della sua canzone scrive anche per altri, ma lei come cantante è precisa, inappuntabile, ottima interprete.
L'unica remora è che ha sempre lo stesso stile da 20 anni.
Noemi deve avere qualche problema con la voce, non mi arriva. Non mi piace lei, come non tollero Emma, troppo sguaiata.
La canzone di Morandi è un patchwork di basi di varie altre canzoni (da Eloise a Shake it baby etc), ma Jovanotti lavora così, da ex dj è il suo metodo, ma Gianni malgrado l'età è una forza della natura. Grande personalità, ottima tecnica.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Saviano fortunatamente non l’ho visto


IO ho fatto altro. Non lo tollero.
Come non sopporto i pipponi sanremesi di altro tipo.
Non necessariamente una trasmissione leggera la si deve purgare con un po' di (finto) impegno.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> IO ho fatto altro. Non lo tollero.
> Come non sopporto i pipponi sanremesi di altro tipo.
> Non necessariamente una trasmissione leggera la si deve purgare con un po' di (finto) impegno.


Lui sempre trovato falsissimo


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui sempre trovato falsissimo


Ho letto Gomorra quando ancora non lo conosceva nessuno e Saviano era solo un nome in copertina.
A me è sembrata una descrizione molto riverente e quasi agiografica. Ma è un mio punto di vista basato sui ricordi di allora.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Cremonini invece solido professionista con un bel repertorio.
Mi è venuta voglia di andare a un suo concerto.


----------



## Vera (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per chi lo guarda, pareri sulle canzoni e scommesse su chi vincerà.
> Per me podio per Brividi, seconda Elisa.
> Mi piace il groove dei Rappresentanti di Lista.
> Divertente (spacca...)  quella di Dargen.
> ...


Ne ho ascoltate poche e finora non me ne piace una. Ieri sera con Cremonini finalmente del vero bel cantauturato.
Drusilla fantastica.


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2022)

Non lo vedo più


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sanremo è il residuo della cultura popolare creata dalla televisione. Una base comune che, come e più della scuola dell’obbligo, era patrimonio di tutti, dal docente universitario alla portinaia. Cosa che non esiste più. Per me non è una bella cosa la frammentazione in bolle che non comunicano. 
Come residuo nazionalpopolare non ne perdo una edizione. Anche se qualcuna nel passato l’ho persa.
È meraviglioso come ci sentiamo tutti liberi di giudicare le canzoni, le voci, abbigliamento e pettinature, ospiti e contenuti.
La presenza di ospiti culturali è relativamente recente e i messaggi sempre allineati ai tempi.
Sanremo è un documento storico dei vari momenti, anche quando gli autori pensavano solo di scegliere canzoni per vendere.
Emma dovrebbe cambiare consulenti di immagine, è molto più carina quando interpreta la coatta con Muccino. È insopportabile a X Factor, temo che sia proprio come appare.
Gli altri ormai non si grattano la fronte se non è stato provato.
Elisa mi è sembrata sopra a tutti.
I giovani dovrebbero avere i sottotitoli incorporati. 
Poi anche queste canzoni saranno parte di noi.


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

Non guardo Sanremo, però ascolto la radio.

Ho sentito Brividi e mi piace; quella della Rettore mi fa ridere e muovere il culo.

Altre non ne ho sentite ancora.


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mi giungono voci di una contestazione a Checco Zalone.   una roba montata ad arte per attirare l'attenzione o è successo qualcosa davvero?


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sanremo è la vetrina più importante, visti gli ascolti e l'interesse che suscita, per l'industria e il mercato discografico italiano e non solo di questo.
(visto l'interesse che suscita, tutti, dall'industria cinematografica a quella automobilistica, da quella turistica fino alla politica, ci mettono piede).
C'è poco da fare gli snob: per un cantante andare a Sanremo è accrescere le possibilità di emergere o di mantenere l'interesse sulla sua figura professionale, è diciamo una componente promozionale importantissima e ambita.
Ovviamente l'accesso proprio perché ambito non è alla portata di tutti e segue logiche discografiche e, diciamo, ha anche un certo costo organizzativo.
Sanremo ha lanciato carriere entusiasmanti come quella di Laura Pausini, il sogno (professionale) di tanti che vorrebbero guadagnare da una passione artistica come questa, Vasco Rossi, Nek, Zucchero, la stessa Elisa ha acquisito notorietà con Luce 20 anni fa, gli stessi Maneskin.
Con YouTube, per dire, fai una fatica improba e ottieni risultati mediamente miseri rispetto a quello che può fare una sola partecipazione a Sanremo.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi giungono voci di una contestazione a Checco Zalone.   una roba montata ad arte per attirare l'attenzione o è successo qualcosa davvero?


Un teatrino, come al solito.
Lui è bravo, gli altri hanno interesse a ricamarci su.


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

ah molto rumore per un paio di punti di audience in più, al solito


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah molto rumore per un paio di punti di audience in più, al solito


Sanremo è ultraconservatore, come sempre, anche quando dà l'impressione di rompere un po' gli schemi con Checco Zalone.
Anzi, proprio questo rompere gli schemi è esattamente funzionale a mantenerli.
D'altronde, Sanremo è un'industria.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi giungono voci di una contestazione a Checco Zalone.   una roba montata ad arte per attirare l'attenzione o è successo qualcosa davvero?


Zalone non ha fatto nulla di imprevedibile.
Ma fanno come sempre polemiche coloro che non capiscono l’umorismo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto Gomorra quando ancora non lo conosceva nessuno e Saviano era solo un nome in copertina.
> A me è sembrata una descrizione molto riverente e quasi agiografica. Ma è un mio punto di vista basato sui ricordi di allora.


Gomorra mi è piaciuta 
È lui che non mi piace


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Io non lo guardo, quelli musicali sono programmi che mi annoiano, alla fine l’ultima cosa a cui si fa caso sono le canzoni,  non finisce mai e alla fine le canzoni che vincono non sono mai le più belle o ascoltate
Tra l’altro ho letto i nomi e un sacco di gente neanche so chi sia


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brividi molto bella, elisa molto brava.adoro drusilla, gori è un artista geniale


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Minerva ha detto:


> Brividi molto bella, elisa molto brava.adoro drusilla, gori è un artista geniale


Credo che Gori abbia accettato Sanremo non solo per i soldi e la notorietà (con conseguenti sponsor) aumentare le vendite del libro della biografia di Drusilla, ma anche per uscire dall’equivoco. 
C’è chi non conosceva Drusilla, chi l’ha creduta una donna, chi una trans, chi lo ha identificato con il personaggio.
Gli ieri sera ha usato il maschile e c’è una sua intervista al volo su corriere tv in veste maschile in cui parla di Drusilla come un alter ego.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno appena ucciso Sinatra


----------



## Marjanna (4 Febbraio 2022)

Non sapevo neppure lo stessero facendo...
Ora vado ad ascoltarmi la canzone di Elisa, visto che dici sia stupenda.

EDIT: minuto 1, già mi cadono... Elisa ha una grande potenza vocale, tanta passione, me la ricordo da piccina quando cantava Labyrinth...
Quella dei Brividi è meglio che neppure mi pronuncio.

Di Noemi mi piace la voce e come la usa.

Saltiamo alle vecchie leve.
Morandi (minchia è immortale sto uomo), non è particolarmente di mio gusto, però va riconosciuto che è bravo, a 77 anni la voce non è quella di quando si era ragazzi, eppure ancora riesce a trasmettere ritmo coinvolgimento passione e insieme ha la sicurezza di un vero artista.

Zanicchi che brucia per amore a 82 anni... bè non si può che stringerle la mano 
Deve essere bella tremenda la Iva, s'è pure fatta il covid e guardala là..


----------



## Marjanna (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sanremo è il residuo della cultura popolare creata dalla televisione. Una base comune che, come e più della scuola dell’obbligo, era patrimonio di tutti, dal docente universitario alla portinaia. Cosa che non esiste più. Per me non è una bella cosa la frammentazione in bolle che non comunicano.
> Come residuo nazionalpopolare non ne perdo una edizione. Anche se qualcuna nel passato l’ho persa.
> È meraviglioso come ci sentiamo tutti liberi di giudicare le canzoni, le voci, abbigliamento e pettinature, ospiti e contenuti.
> La presenza di ospiti culturali è relativamente recente e i messaggi sempre allineati ai tempi.
> Sanremo è un documento storico dei vari momenti, anche quando gli autori pensavano solo di scegliere canzoni per vendere.


Bel commento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Più lo guardo e giù mi rendo conto che la moda maschile proposta non mi piace. 
Uomini con i pantagonna, in canottiera (magari col la chiazza di sugo faceva più macho), la conotta di pizzo, il look da bello e maledetto (meglio che non parlino se no scappa da ridere). 
La figura maschile l'ho trovata molto femminilizzata e poco attraente. 
Le canzoni le devo risentire in radio per capire


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più lo guardo e giù mi rendo conto che la moda maschile proposta non mi piace.
> Uomini con i pantagonna, in canottiera (magari col la chiazza di sugo faceva più macho), la conotta di pizzo, il look da bello e maledetto (meglio che non parlino se no scappa da ridere).
> La figura maschile l'ho trovata molto femminilizzata e poco attraente.
> Le canzoni le devo risentire in radio per capire


Gine noi siamo troppo all’antica.
Sa capis pu negut.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più lo guardo e giù mi rendo conto che la moda maschile proposta non mi piace.
> Uomini con i pantagonna, in canottiera (magari col la chiazza di sugo faceva più macho), la conotta di pizzo, il look da bello e maledetto (meglio che non parlino se no scappa da ridere).
> La figura maschile l'ho trovata molto femminilizzata e poco attraente.
> Le canzoni le devo risentire in radio per capire


Sugli uomini concordo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più lo guardo e giù mi rendo conto che la moda maschile proposta non mi piace.
> Uomini con i pantagonna, in canottiera (magari col la chiazza di sugo faceva più macho), la conotta di pizzo, il look da bello e maledetto (meglio che non parlino se no scappa da ridere).
> La figura maschile l'ho trovata molto femminilizzata e poco attraente.
> Le canzoni le devo risentire in radio per capire


Anche Sanremo, come Instagram, è una passerella, rivolta a chi compra.
Evidentemente i gay comprano di più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gine noi siamo troppo all’antica.
> Sa capis pu negut.


Voglio il maschio maschio, è un mio limite 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Sugli uomini concordo


Mi sarei preoccupata se avessi dissentito



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Sanremo, come Instagram, è una passerella, rivolta a chi compra.
> Evidentemente i gay comprano di più.


Sicuramente, però non propongono molto per gli altri


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2022)

ma si può seguire per sei ore questa gara di canzoni ? 
IO ne ho visti parecchi ma , pensa abbiamo avuto la televisione dal 1955  ma così non li reggo , mi rifiuto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sicuramente, però non propongono molto per gli altri


Propongono quello che interessa gli altri negli spot.
Ad esempio crociera nonni nipoti con Orietta Berti e Rovazzi.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Elisa era emozionantissima ieri sera.
> Non ha mollato quella cazzo di asta del microfono tutto il tempo.
> E' una cosa inusuale per una professionista. Una delle prime cose che si imparano è come gestire l'asta.
> Però questa imperfezione l'ha resa molto umana ai miei occhi.
> ...


Concordo su tutto... Emma però.. Anche se troppo urlante l'ho vista sciolta, più di tanti altri, l'ho vista divertita e divertente.. Non è il mio genere (amo il cantautorato classico fossati, de André, Daniele) ... Ma sul palco mi è piaciuta.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Sanremo, come Instagram, è una passerella, rivolta a chi compra.
> Evidentemente i gay comprano di più.


C’era una barzelletta tempo fa che girava.
Li chiamava gay se erano i ricchi e fr….se poveri.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> C’era una barzelletta tempo fa che girava.
> Li chiamava gay se erano i ricchi e fr….se poveri.


Comprano di più anche i poveri.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Cremonini invece solido professionista con un bel repertorio.
> Mi è venuta voglia di andare a un suo concerto.


ho preso ieri i biglietti x Cremonini che adoro
E adesso anche x jova cerco
Lui lo amo  mi fa impazzire lo trovo figo mi paice tutto !!

sulnresto top Drusilla che Gia seguivo e anche la Ferilli la trovo vera oltre che sempre molto affascinante

oramai si sanno vincitori ma io sono gg che canto ciao ciao
Poi brividi ed Elisa anche se Elisa appunto mi sembra sempre troppo uguale da secoli
Noemi non mi risulta simpatica ma non so come mai

Dargen mi piace e anche Emma
Morandi top vorrei metà della sua energia anche già adesso 

La finale non L ho vista ero fuori a cena e poi dopo cena con amiche credo fossero
Mesi che nn ridevo così tanto ( e bevevo ) 
W le serate tra donne e l amicizia quella vera


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ho preso ieri i biglietti x Cremonini che adoro
> E adesso anche x jova cerco
> Lui lo amo  mi fa impazzire lo trovo figo mi paice tutto !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>




anni di baby club !!!!
Prima come animatrice poi da mamma
Che serate da imbriacsrsi anche lì x reggere sto casino!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> anni di baby club !!!!
> Prima come animatrice poi da mamma
> Che serate da imbriacsrsi anche lì x reggere sto casino!


Oddio la baby dance!!!
Che ricordi....
Noi ne abbiamo fatte un sacco....
Mia figlia un anno in un villaggio turistico dove eravamo gli unici italiani...la faceva in russo...
Quanto ridere ...
Una canzoncina l ha anche imparata


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> anni di baby club !!!!
> Prima come animatrice poi da mamma
> Che serate da imbriacsrsi anche lì x reggere sto casino!


È uguale a Ciao ciao della Rappresentante di lista


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È uguale a Ciao ciao della Rappresentante di lista


Ma va !


----------

